# Chicago.



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

From the lake shore.

chic3org by albert bakker, on Flickr

from Lincoln Park.
parkorgbewerkt2500 by albert bakker, on Flickr

From Willis Tower.

willisorg by albert bakker, on Flickr

Chicago river with Trump Tower.

Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread of Chicago.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> great thread of Chicago.


Thank you. More to come.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Chicago 2.*

Wrigley Building.

whigrey building by albert bakker, on Flickr

Madison street.
madisonorg by albert bakker, on Flickr

The Loop.
groenlicht by albert bakker, on Flickr


From The Hancock Tower.
hancock1 by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great skyline.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rise and Shine by Pete Tsai, on Flickr

Willis Tower Tic-tac-toe by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Parkitecture Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr

Broad Shoulders - Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr

Sunrise over Chicago by Pete Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

like the city.


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Chicago 3.*

Waiting.
waiting by albert bakker, on Flickr

from the beach.

strandorg2 by albert bakker, on Flickr

from the river.

chic2org by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Chicago november 2016.*

1.Chicago from the Adler Planetarum.

Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr

2,
Chicago Skyline. by albert bakker, on Flickr

3,
Chicago Skyline. by albert bakker, on Flickr

4, Along the Chicago river.
Chicago by albert bakker, on Flickr

5.

Chicago river. by albert bakker, on Flickr

6,
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr

7,
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr

8,
Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr

9,From the Hancock Tower.

Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr

10.

Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr

to be continued


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*more Chicago.*

rivier6 by albert bakker, on Flickr

marina2 by albert bakker, on Flickr

marina by albert bakker, on Flickr

Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chicago! :cheers:


----------

